# Please vote for my pic (on facebook)!!



## YellowPlanetarySeed (Dec 8, 2009)

I am trying to win some Dansko shoes, my fav kind!! If I win shoes I wont have to buy them and can spend more $$ upgrading my pets set ups (see this thread is animal related lol) I really want to get an artist friend of mine to paint a hedgehog on the shoes when I win them. This pic is from my wedding day 8-8-08 and me, my hubby and most of the wedding party wore Danskos, I love them. Anyway is you have facebook I would really appreciate the 5 clog rating on my entry!! The pic with the most votes wins and you can vote daily. Thanks!! <3

http://apps.facebook.com/danskophotocon ... 1100408059


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I voted for ya.. Love the picture


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I meant to vote for you earlier - but forgot by the time I got home. :roll: 

Anyway - I voted now!


----------



## tobyluvr2000 (Apr 24, 2011)

Voted! Good luck!


----------

